# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Duma ideja par ferīta serdēm

## Obsis

Vot perinu tādu. Raugi, ja jāpārvada desmitiem kW jaudas tā ap 1 MHz, tad rodas problēma ar ferīta serdes cenu. Piemēram, jāiegūst šķērsgriezums piemēram 30-50 cm2 bet viena nabaga E55-E65 pusīte jau maksā starp 10-20 Eur, tātad visa kompozīt-serde daudzos simtos vai pat tūkstošos Eur. Nu protams, vispār taisnība tiem, kas saka, ka klients jau maksā, un par visu. Bet ja tomēr gribās, vai maksātājs tāds tievs, vai pat pats savā personā, tad jautājums kā uztaisīt ferītu pašam. 
Ideja: ņemam vecau salūzušu ferītu atliekas kādus nebūt 10 kg (piemēram koniskos kausiņus no displeju kineskopiem); iemetam piestā un tad bumbu dzirnavās, un pēc nedēļas būs sapulverizējies. Tad samaisām ar epokšiem līdz biezpiena konsistencei un iemetam zem presmašīnas iespiešanai formiņā. Vot neveselīga interese man, vai rezultāts sanāks kaut cik baudāms, jebšu pilnīgi un galīgi nebaudāms??Attiecībā uz magnētiskajām īpašībām, protams. 
Otra vēl trakāka ideja: nopērkam burku ar FeO (varbūt arī NiO un CrO un MnO un da vienalga ko) un sajaucam ar māliem, un tad zem preses. Receptūrām proporcijas jau šur tur var atrast. Vai tas vismaz kaut kādā mērā nelīdzināsies ferītam, ar vai bez apdedzināšanas??

----------


## zzz

gatavu feriitu malshana - ja izejas feriiti atbilst tavaam prasiibaam, tad samaaltaa veidaa arii sho iipashiibas paaraak nemainiisies. Njem veeraa ka liimeejot shos kopaa ar epoxsuudu, dalju no serdes apjoma aiznjems tas epoxsuuds, nevis feriits, atbilstoshi proporcionaali pasliktinot caulaidiibu, dzeseeshanos utt.

Centieni cept feriitus pasham mufeliitii - nav reaalistiski, jo iipashi ja plaanotais meerkjis ir afigenaa izmeera serde prieksh lielaam jaudaam un ne zemaam frekvenceem.

Protams, ja pasuutiitaajs esi pats sev, tad var dariit pilniigi jebko.

----------


## zzz

>Vai tas vismaz kaut kādā mērā nelīdzināsies ferītam, ar vai bez apdedzināšanas?? 						

Bez izcepshanas pareizos temperatuuras rezhiimos - tas neliidzinaasies feriitam nefiga. Tas buus netiirs dzelzs oksiids ar atbilstoshi ljoti suudiigaam magnetiskajaam iipashiibaam.

----------


## acdcpcb

Atradu youtube ka taisa majas no ferrita -https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAsRp4dvJCU

----------


## acdcpcb

Youtube to kanalu var samklet- Naoki Kashima 
Vins izmantoja formai silikona miltus ? Tas es sapratu
Jo tas feerits pielips pie pasas formas.
kautkada divkomponentu epoksida lime
Sanaca graudains ferrita stienis.

----------


## Edmundo

ko vispār  ar tiem kineskopa konusiem var iesakt? vienīgais ko google var atrast kačeri un amplifieru serdes...

P.S. aliexpress ieķēru, 2 kitus ar bobbin EE65, liekas pa ~ 20 Eu, promotion piedāvājums. Bet vai tik lielām frekvencēm šitie taisnstūra ir labi,- ????
ETD lielākais laikam bija ETD59 un ,PQ sērijai - 5050. 
Bet tur visur materiāls PC40 - 25-500KHz, nez 1MHz tur vajag kādu nākamo pēc nomenklatūras. 
Tik kaut kā tik lielām jaudām tādas frekvences pagaidām nav. Nez mosfetu problēma? 
Vispār kaut kādi 2000-6000W serveru barokļi ebay mētājas

----------


## guguce

Šitos kineskopa konusus var likt uz caurulēm - pret traucējumiem. 
Arī uz antenas kātiem un lielām vadu buntēm...

----------


## Obsis

RE: Guguce: Wow, paldies par ideju kā pielietot nelikvīdu
RE: Edmundo: Domāju ka drīzāk nevis traņu (kur eksistē piemēram DE150, DE275, DE375, DE475) ar nepilniem 100 Ampēriem pie 13 līdz 80 MHz, un nemaz nemaksā ārprātīgi dārgi. Bet vot ātrās diodes uz tādām frekvencēm un strāvām gan ir pagrūti atrast. Bet diožu zudumi visā tajā padarīšanā ir galvenais mērkaķis.

Otrs mērkaķis ir dempferējošās ķēdes. Nule parakstījos vienā kantorī palīdzēt tikt galā ar kaut kādu tur nieka 50 kW konverteri, ko šie grib palaist sērijražošanā. Tikai viņu elektroniķiem modelējot šo pie mazākām jaudām, ar 380V domāto verķi ēdot 12V viss notiekās, bet kā iedod virs 12V tā totāls īsslēgums ar 200Ampērīgo igbt nodegšanu. Un vada šos pavisam korekti, ar divplecu 2153 radinieku un korektu geita draiveri. Vaina izrādījās diezgan konvencionāla - di/dt un du/dt (ai, sāpe, cik nodedzinātu dārgā gala detaļu).

Nu ja neskaita PFC. Vot ar to vēl laikam diezgan ilgi kaušos, jo mēs noziedzīgā kārtā paši sev visu taisām ignorējot EU Regulu par PFC ultimatīvo nepieciešamību. Bet esmu jau sapratis, ka patiesībā ietaupītie kondensatori cenas izteiksmē ir lielāka vērtība nekā daži lieki traņi un viena mikrene, tātad ir jāiet tai virzienā (labāk vēlu nekā nekad). Vispār PFC circuitry ir biezām kārtām jaudām līdz puskilovatam. Bet tad iestājas vakuums, ja jaudu vajag lielāku - un katrs nieks jāizštuko paša spēkiem.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Flybackmaster: draiveris ar aizsardzību, bet nodedzina pats sevi. Igbt uz 200A un 1000V, bet nodeg pie 1 Ampēra un 20 Volti, (RF ģenerācija uz geita nesākas), tātad RF nav vaina. Nodegšanas brīdī temperatūra apmēram 20 C uz kristāla. Tāpēc domāju, ka tomēr man taisnība, bet droši to zināšu jūnijā.

P.S. Nule atradu superīgāko ferītu ražotāju.
Vispirms sāku spēlēties ar krieviem. No krievu adreses (lai neatšifrē) aizsūtīju pieprasījumu S-Petersb. vienīgajam ražotājam, kas vēl saglabājies bijušajā impērijā, un tas ielādēja tādu cenu, ka pat Amerikāņu ferīti sāka izlikties lēti.
Tad atradu Amīšu meitasuzņēmumu Indijā, kas izmanto Indijas hroma un niķeļa neparasto lētumu (Indija ir valsts, kur nerūsošais tērauds maksā 4 reiz lētāk kā Eiropā un 1,5 reiz lētāk kā Ķīnā). 25x25x100 mm stienis ar 2300 mjū un 0,39 Teslām maksā zem 2 Britu mārciņām.  Nomenklatūra varen plaša. Datu lapas izsmeļošas. Adrese, ja kādam vajag, www.cosmoferrites.com

Tuvākais izplatītājs ir Čehijā, eva@semic.cz, piestādīja cenu 2,43 Eur/gab

----------


## Edmundo

> Bet vot ātrās diodes uz tādām frekvencēm un strāvām gan ir pagrūti atrast. Bet diožu zudumi visā tajā padarīšanā ir galvenais mērkaķis.
> 
> Vispār PFC circuitry ir biezām kārtām jaudām līdz puskilovatam.


 par kādām diodēm iet runa? izejošām? sorry es uz visu skatos no ATX PSU skatu punkta, nav jaizgudro velosipēds, kur iet virs 500W tur sāk rullēt DC-DC iztaisnotāji, nezinu gan cik ātri viņi spēj strādāt.

_PFC circiutu_ ir katra savā cienoša barošanas blokā, var paņemt kādu patīkamu pēc topoloģijas ATX PSU, kā LEPA 1600W un vienkārši nošpikot.

Es kaut kā pēdēja laiko uz APFC skatos kritiski, vislielākais lēciens efektivitāte bija pārejot no bipolārajiem uz lauktranz. no ~70 uz ~80%. Tas APFC pienes kādus ~3% un arī tad nav skaidrs vai no PWM takts paātrinajuma vai sprieguma palielināšanas vai pielietojot labākus MOSFETus.
vispār tas 2153 diezgan tāds niķīgs, radiokot.ru tur nezin cik lappuses par cīņu ar viņu... varbūt vajag kādu no CM68xx 69xx vai līdzīgām specializētam. Tā tīri subjektīvi.



> Tuvākais izplatītājs ir Čehijā, eva@semic.cz, piestādīja cenu 2,43 Eur/gab


  insanti par kādiem izmēriem iet runa, citādi AS157-125A mistertao maksā nieka 0,56$

----------


## Obsis

RE: Edmundo: par kādiem izmēriem runā ķīnīzeris?? Indietis runā par 2,5 cm x 2,5 cm x 10 cm. Krievam tāds pats maksā ap 7 Eur. Amerikānim 6 līdz 8.
Ja tas ir gredzens, tad izmet un aizmirsti. Man serdi vajag ar šķērsgriezumu ne mazāku par 30 cm2 un loga laukumu lielāku par 250 cm2. Citiem vārdiem, trafa ārējie gabarīti: platums 20 cm, dziļums 7,5 cm un augstums 30 cm. Citādi prasītais 0,1 megavats tur cauri neizlīdīs ne trencams. Tāpēc līmējami četrkantaini klucīši ir vienīgā iespēja.

Par 2153 - vispār piekrītu. Taču 2153 ir tas ar ko sākt nozares iepazīšanu, lēts vienkāršs un viegli izprotams. Turklāt līdz pārsimts vatiem arī tīri ejošs. Bet kad iet pāri pirmajam pusducim kilovatu, tad labāk pajemt ko nebūt dārgāku, lai nav jāzaudē traņi, jo tie maksā nelielu bagātību pie tām strāvām. Piemēram, tikko pasūtināju no Hitachi par nieka 77 Eur klucītī, tas ir bezgala lēti, jo nākošais derošais konkurents 400 rms Ampēriem pie 1,2 kilovolta bija Infineon par 140 Eur/gab un IXYS par 190 Eur. Protams, lielajiem standarts ir ZVT alias ZVS, un tad ir vismaz trīs puslīdz derīgi risinājumi - HIP4081 vai ISL6551+6550, kā arī UCC28950.

Cita starpā, viens no pašiem dārgākajiem komponentiem ir draiveris, jo tas maksā no 185 līdz 195 gabalā, un tādus vajag četrus. Tad izmeklēts skaistums ir par 2 Eur lejasgala un tāds pats augšasgala draiveris uz 9 Amp, kurus drīkst paralētot nepieciešamo 18A iegūšanai. Tos savukārt vada no mazstrāvas kontroliera, tas arī ir lēts.

----------


## Edmundo

> Man serdi vajag ar šķērsgriezumu ne mazāku par 30 cm2 un loga laukumu lielāku par 250 cm2. Citiem vārdiem, trafa ārējie gabarīti: platums 20 cm, dziļums 7,5 cm un augstums 30 cm. Citādi prasītais 0,1 megavats tur cauri neizlīdīs ne trencams. Tāpēc līmējami četrkantaini klucīši ir vienīgā iespēja.


 tas ir pipec, man tādi izmēri asociējās ar tīkla trafu tā uz 300w no dzelzs loksnēm.
kaut kādus 6000w cisco var meklēt ebay, vācieši un amerkāņi tādus pārdod. varbūt ar lielākus.  
Bet nu pie tādiem herciem es pat nezinu kādi procesi tur notiek? Nez ir kaut kāds piemērs kas ar tādu takti strādā? 
It kā kaut kur krievu ļotenēs bija 400MHz impulsnieki?
Bet nu optimālais ir tors, cik saprotu no visādiem viedokļiem, izņemot produkcijas masveidīgumu.

Es tā padomāju, a varbūt vaina ir elektrolītos? Tie jau 100KHz strādā uz robežas?

----------

